# Lost and confused 96 P/U



## garvan55 (Sep 29, 2013)

I just installed a new crankshaft and mains rod bearings, timing chain, cam gear, tensioner, chain guide, rear crankshaft seal. Torxed to specs put all together and now runs real rough, no vacuum leaks that I can find the engine sounds noisy, the oil is pumping. I did nothing to the head. Have to give gas to keep running and when I shift gears the shifter does shift on transmission, but does not change gears the shifter is hooked up to trans. I did not drop trans just pushed back far enough to get to remove flywheel. Timing is set to 1 plug TDC I do not understand what I could have done wrong. I have a 96 P/U XE automatic I purchased new off lot in OCT 96 it has been a good truck, but right cannot afford a mech, the economy has wrecked my finances so any help at all will help. Thank You


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

First off, did you set the engine to TDC before you disassembled it to replace the timing chain? It sounds like it could be off a tooth on the timing chain, personally. In regards to the transmission, is it an automatic or manual? You mentioned shifting gears, but then said it was an automatic later on...

If it is an automatic, make sure you check the transmission fluid level. If you separated the torque converter from the bellhousing, you properly lost a lot of fluid.


----------



## garvan55 (Sep 29, 2013)

I did not set TDC when took apart, when installed new chain cam gear, set where the book showed. The timing when set at TDC at #1 cylinder places the #1 plug wire dead on, but it is funny when trying to keep running I can move the distributor and does idle up some but sill does not smooth out. As for the torque converter I never took out I just shoved the trans to back of truck 5 or six inches to get to drop the crank and change seals.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is a thought (and just that), perhaps the timing set you purchased was incorrect? I say this because of personal experience. I used to build KA24DETs back in the early '00s for 240SXs, and I purchased timing sets from reputable retail stores. One engine build, I noticed the main timing gear was not lining up correctly. Turns out it was several teeth off, as in the design was flawed. I had to end up using the old timing set (minus chain, tensioners, and guides). In the long run, I'm glad I did, because I'm certain I would've had the same problems you are...


----------

